# Best Photoshop Ever!



## stsinner

When have you seen a Photoshop that is, not only flawless in its depiction of the intent, but puts fourth a point so poignantly?  

I long to be this good, not only at photoshop, but at succinct arguments..


----------



## beni_hung

stsinner said:


> When have you seen a Photoshop that is, not only flawless in its depiction of the intent, but puts fourth a point so poignantly?
> 
> I long to be this good, not only at photoshop, but at succinct arguments..
> ]



+10000! I'm just starting to try out photo montages. They look very intimidating.


----------



## reg

Umm...

No. Not best Photoshop ever.


----------



## usayit

no not that great...

But the concept would make a great political cartoon.  Building on fire with "AAA LENDING CORPORATION", firefighters with "GOVERNMENT" on their uniforms, and a firetruck with "MIDDLE CLASS" written on the side.  ...


----------



## Arch

I agree this is really not that special at all... the message is interesting, but thats about it. Have a good look around at decent photoshop art around the net there's tons of it, alot of which is far more intricate than this.


----------



## m2v

This is a good one.

But THESE will pop your eyes.


----------



## stsinner

m2v said:


> This is a good one.
> 
> But THESE will pop your eyes.



Wow-those are the most amazing Photoshops I've ever seen.  You just can't improve on those.  That's simply perfection.


----------



## ANDS!

stsinner said:


> Wow-those are the most amazing Photoshops I've ever seen.  You just can't improve on those.  That's simply perfection.



Lol - that was quick.


----------



## lockwood81

m2v said:


> This is a good one.
> 
> But THESE will pop your eyes.



Impressive, most impressive.  :thumbup:


----------



## freephotoretouch

That's awesome! I took a Computer Graphics for the Artist class about a year ago and learned how to do montages. They are VERY tricky and so time consuming. Kudos to you for putting all that work into and striving to be so good at it! 

-Amanda


----------



## Defy

The best place for photoshop!

Worth1000.com | Photoshop Contests | Are you Worthy | home page


----------

